
75% of Ikea’s Catalog Is Computer Generated Imagery - awjr
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3034975/75-of-ikeas-catalog-is-computer-generated-imagery
======
ChuckMcM
This is surprising why? I suspect 75% of car commercials are CGI as well.
There are forums (I used to participate in one) where members would show off
their "renders" and given the computer power available its not really a big
deal for anyone to make really really good pictures (or insert silly things
into other pictures)

